# DIY Shed MOVING 101 - How to move a 8x12 shed the hard way! See final pic.



## Don2222 (Aug 26, 2011)

Hello

The back half of the shed below was on State land. After a new lane is added to the interstate highway, a fence will be erected on the property line. So the State said "Move that shed!"

 Moving a shed can be done easily with a crane and alot of money!

By using a car floor jack, planks, fence posts, wood pallet, shovel and a nice large cumalong with heavy straps it can be done!!

  In this case the 8'x12' shed was pulled forward, then turned sideways and pushed into it's final place.
Then we jacked and leveled it with some cinder blocks!

We only could move it a foot or less at a time with out readjusting but in 3 hours with 3 people we did it

See pics
1st pic is Orig Spot!
Last pic is final Spot!


----------



## Flatbedford (Aug 26, 2011)

Looks like fun. 
I moved one about 30 miles in pieces last year.


----------



## Delta-T (Aug 26, 2011)

Don, thats like exactly the same way the Egyptians moved their sheds. Way to stick with the time honored tradition of "push/pull harder".


----------



## Don2222 (Aug 26, 2011)

Flatbedford said:
			
		

> Looks like fun.
> I moved one about 30 miles in pieces last year.



Wow, that was a big move!


----------



## xman23 (Aug 28, 2011)

I wish I had pictures of this. Years ago we moved. and I wanted to take my new 10 X 10 aluminum shed to the new house. I built a support frame and bolted it to a 4 x 6 trailer. 4 of us lifted the shed onto trailer. The caravan with a lead car that had a sign saying "Wide Load" made the 10 mile trip. I passed a few cops that just shook there heads. 

Tom


----------



## Don2222 (Aug 29, 2011)

Hello

Well, the shed has been leveled with shims and cinder block in it's new place and the ramp re-attached. Then some stones were added for a nice path to get the motorcycle in easy!

Now the NH State can put their fence in where the 2 stakes are. This leaves approx 1.5 feet to the shed where 1 foot was the state limit
   See yellow arrows!

See pic below.


----------



## kettensÃ¤ge (Aug 30, 2011)

Looks like you will have some nice scroungin' once the state starts construction.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Aug 30, 2011)

Good job. Looks like it is a heavy beast.  Did you consider hooking that motorcycle on to pull the shed?! lol


----------



## Don2222 (Aug 31, 2011)

Hello

Thanks, yea talk about scrounging! The back yard near the highway has more stuff and equipment than our town's entire DPW!!

Plus they dumped 220 tons of 3/4" stone in one pile and all the top soil they pulled up in another monster pile!!


That motorcycle was in the shed but could not pull the shed!!


----------



## woodsmaster (Sep 1, 2011)

A crane isn't allways the best way. At least not for a guy I watched get electrocuted moving a shed for a funeral home when I was a child. the operator must have touched the high voltage line with his cable and the man went to unhook it from the shed and bam he flew back and had smoke coming from his boots. Needless to say he was dead. When the paramedics got there
they shock him of course to try and restart his heart, Seemed kind of ironic.


----------



## billb3 (Sep 1, 2011)

That's pretty much the same way I moved my shed to get it out of the way to build a garage.

I snapped 2  fence posts, too.


When the old garage is finally down and the concrete removed I'll have to move the shed again.


----------

